# Mystical experience?



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi there people, 
Has anybody here experienced something Mystical whether it be God or something else like a vision?  Or maybe something else entirelly like to be a peace with everything and just feel relaxed and calm whilst in a trance? 
This is a new topic to me and I was interested, just wanted to know if anybody had any ideas or had experienced anything on the subject?

Regards


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 6, 2005)

I think the Mystical is all around us every day for us to experience.

I guess that depends on what one considers mystical...


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 6, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I think the Mystical is all around us every day for us to experience.
> 
> I guess that depends on what one considers mystical...


This is a good answer. It depends on how "far" your belief is, anything beyond the end would be mystical, right?


----------



## Floating Egg (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't believe in anything supernatural, but I think the natural world is very captivating. I don't need to dress it up.


----------



## markulous (Jan 6, 2005)

I have some experience in the area of metaphysics.  I remember the first time I really sat down and meditated I got huge rushes of energy and my hands started swirling around.

Anything specific your looking into?  Like auras or astral projection?

As far as God.  There have been lots of experiences that I know that he put there for me.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 7, 2005)

markulous said:
			
		

> I have some experience in the area of metaphysics. I remember the first time I really sat down and meditated I got huge rushes of energy and my hands started swirling around.
> 
> .


Really? How did you meditate at the time? What methods did you use?


----------



## The Prof (Jan 7, 2005)

WhileI have never experienced anything like that, I too would be interested in knowing if anyone has.


----------



## markulous (Jan 7, 2005)

Well first I read about a years worth of philosophy to get my mind to "right thinking" as Buddha put it.  There was no chatter at all in the back of my mind.  All I did was clear my mind and focus on my breathing and after about 25 minutes my head started bobbing back and forth and my hands went up in front of me and started swirling around.  My whole body was numb from energy.  I was probably there for an hour or so.

I was told that when your chakras(I am not sure if you are familiar with the word.  Chakras are energy centers throughout your body) recieve more energy then they are used to they go numb and will sometimes move.

As for the astral projecting and auras, I have certain techniques to accomplish those.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 8, 2005)

markulous said:
			
		

> Well first I read about a years worth of philosophy to get my mind to "right thinking" as Buddha put it. There was no chatter at all in the back of my mind. All I did was clear my mind and focus on my breathing and after about 25 minutes my head started bobbing back and forth and my hands went up in front of me and started swirling around. My whole body was numb from energy. I was probably there for an hour or so.
> 
> I was told that when your chakras(I am not sure if you are familiar with the word. Chakras are energy centers throughout your body) recieve more energy then they are used to they go numb and will sometimes move.
> 
> As for the astral projecting and auras, I have certain techniques to accomplish those.


Well I'm doing an A-Level (English education grade in last year of sixth form, the year before university, therefore technically hardest year) in R.S which half philiosophy but the only techniques I have come across are in Kung Fu books and the Wusi Wi (no mindedness) are these simliar?

Regards


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Jan 8, 2005)

markulous said:
			
		

> Well first I read about a years worth of philosophy to get my mind to "right thinking" as Buddha put it. There was no chatter at all in the back of my mind. All I did was clear my mind and focus on my breathing and after about 25 minutes my head started bobbing back and forth and my hands went up in front of me and started swirling around. My whole body was numb from energy. I was probably there for an hour or so.
> 
> I was told that when your chakras(I am not sure if you are familiar with the word. Chakras are energy centers throughout your body) recieve more energy then they are used to they go numb and will sometimes move.
> 
> As for the astral projecting and auras, I have certain techniques to accomplish those.


Well I'm doing an A-Level (English education grade in last year of sixth form, the year before university, therefore technically hardest year) in R.S which half philiosophy but the only techniques I have come across are in Kung Fu books and the Wusi Wi (no mindedness) are these simliar?

Regards


----------



## markulous (Jan 8, 2005)

I am not sure.  Honestly most of the stuff that I do is(other than a few books here and there) self-taught.  No-mindedness sounds like the basic concept I use however.  

Sometimes I will visuaulize things in meditations though.  For instance the other day I visualized a white light coming from heaven going into me and going around my house to get rid of negative energy.  And I know for a fact it worked because almost instantly my chakras had A LOT more energy than before(even though there probably wasn't any negative energy around).


----------



## Skankatron Ltd (May 5, 2005)

Floating Egg said:
			
		

> I don't believe in anything supernatural, but I think the natural world is very captivating. I don't need to dress it up.


 Define supernatural. If by that you mean psychic powers, astral projection, etc... then whatever, your beleifs are up to you. I have experienced all of these first hand and so consider them not supernatural, but a part of nature which is unexplored.

 I guess mystical could sort of describe these things.

 Not whilst meditating, but in other practices I have felt this energy. I became more aware of it through tai chi and feel it often while doing that.
 I practice for astral projection and that ussually makes my energy go haywire right before I project (which I haven't been able to do all that well, though I've gotten really really close).

 I have also meditated and felt an incredible happiness which carried me through, beaming, the rest of the day.

 let me know if you've got questions.
 -J


----------

